# Recent baits



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

custom tied double 10










double 8 , we have moved some giant fish on this color combo










Jerkbait made from oak










Marshad in brown tiger










Marshad in black perch










Marshad in orange tiger


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Great variety of baits. I really like that first spinner too. Do they run nice for you?


----------

